# how to decrease the power consumption of my PC



## scudmissile007 (Nov 12, 2013)

hi all, my PC config is as in my siggy. recently I bought a power meter to check the power consumption of each appliances as power bill was way beyond our normal bill for past 3-4 months, also found out the culprit. I also checked my PC power consumption through it , my PC readings were idle-180-185 watts, just as htpc 210watts and heavy gaming only GPU oced 315watts. Now I'm using PC 80-90% of time as htpc, is there any way to reduce the power consumption by undervolting the cpu. of overall consumption 55watts goes to powering monitor & speakers.
I have 4 * 120mm fans, 2 fans for cpu cooler and 3 HDD.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 12, 2013)

Check your Power Meter and wiring also in your house as any wiring is coming into contact with the ground or the wall then you would certainly get 3k bills every month as I was getting for the past 6 months (see my PC config in my Siggy). So I was thinking of getting an Intel RIG instead. In my case though my house wiring was faulty and my house owner said that the whole house wiring needs to be changed.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 13, 2013)

Use something else as the HTPC. That rig is by no means an efficient HTPC. I think this will reduce your bills substantially.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 13, 2013)

in my opinion ,you have to buy a low end pc. but you can reduce the number of cores, disable hyperthreading,enabling power saving features like EIST,C1E etc from the motherboard. also underclock gpu too. this will save some power.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 13, 2013)

Just get a raspberry pi or a flash media player.


----------



## scudmissile007 (Nov 14, 2013)

thanks all, my PC was not the culprit refrigerator was using around 100 units/month. My question was to decrease the power consumption as its eating 100watts on idle, my cousin's PC overall consumption is around 70watts idle and 100watts including display on full usage but it's a basic config.


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 14, 2013)

Tips to decrease pc power consumption

1. Turn it off.
2. Go out.
3. Hangout with friends.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 14, 2013)

.jRay. said:


> Tips to decrease pc power consumption
> 
> 1. Turn it off.
> 2. Go out.
> *3. Hangout with friends.*



that makes the pocket money to diminish


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 14, 2013)

All you can do other than undervolting and underclocking is close background tasks and get Windows 8.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 9, 2015)

Guys sorry for hijacking the thread but is there anyway to know how much power is being consumed by my PC? 
Sorry for being a noob.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 9, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Guys sorry for hijacking the thread but is there anyway to know how much power is being consumed by my PC?
> Sorry for being a noob.



There is only one was of getting exact data - use a watt-meter like kill-a-watt.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 9, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> There is only one was of getting exact data - use a watt-meter like kill-a-watt.



Or use this to know the approx power used by your PSU:eXtreme Power Supply Calculator - The only power supply calculator trusted by PSU manufacturers and computer enthusiasts


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 10, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Or use this to know the approx power used by your PSU:eXtreme Power Supply Calculator - The only power supply calculator trusted by PSU manufacturers and computer enthusiasts



That will only tell you an approximation of the MAXIMUM power your PC will consume under 100% (or the specified) load. That too is not accurate.


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 11, 2015)

harshilsharma63 said:


> There is only one was of getting exact data - use a watt-meter like kill-a-watt.



Can I get more details of what you are saying?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 11, 2015)

ajayritik said:


> Can I get more details of what you are saying?



You need something like this-

*i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzM2WDQyNA==/z/IZ8AAOxyni9TBNg3/$_58.JPG 

These get plugged into wall socket and then you plug your equipment (eg your desktop computer) into these. They then display the exact power being consumed by your equipment. They are available on ebay for ~1700.


----------



## player100 (Dec 12, 2015)

may be u hv set the gpu to high performance mode...  instead of adaptive


----------

